# My First Flea!



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 29, 2015)

No, not the kind that plagues some bears. [] ???????????????•??•??????????? But, seriously: I went to my first flea market and picked up two bottles (1964 Canada Dry Club Soda and a tooled bottle that loses the seam about an inch below the interesting lip (sinks down some to a not-very-deep ledge. As you can see in the photos, the tooled bottle has a shield with monogram AS and a Latin quote with a meaning that I don't understand: Nec Pluribus Impar.  Although there is conflicting information, Adolph Spiehler either started his own business in 1876 or took over from his father (who begun, apparently, in 1867) in 1889. The issue is that there was a son of the son with the same name. One was born in 1867 (son,) and one (papa) was born in 1838 but died in 1909 without mentioning that the second son took over even though the business continued till 1922(?) I have not seen this identical medicine-style bottle up online; but due to the amount of time they had and the number of products, there should be many variations. (Click each blue word not connected by a blue line to see them.) They were located in Rochester, N. Y.






^General overview of bottle. ^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^Monogrammed shield and Latin quote. ^ Base is unembossed. Bottle has a light amount of white spotting but is pretty clear and free of damage other than a couple light, hardly-noticeable scratches on the back.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 30, 2015)

That Spiehler bottle is cool ! I've always liked that form !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you. As it's not really fitting in my collection, I don't intend to keep it, but it was fun to research.At first I had thought it was a druggist-type. Muskegon had a few perfumers that sometimes get tossed into lots of druggist bottles.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 3, 2015)

now wait a minute , you went to your fist flea market ? how old are you ? You know they have been around for years and almost every town has at lest one , and your just getting to one now!? man you do live in the woods.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 3, 2015)

*Grins widely, creamy fangs displayed from a dark muzzle*I'm 18. It's just that I have to cycle to get anywhere, for in my part of town all we have are woods and houses and big-name stores/food-places.The nearest flea is downtown, and my town is pretty spread-out (we have at least 4 fleas like any good bear [joking,] but I know where only 3 are.) [] As for living in the woods.... my house is surrounded by trees on 3 sides. One is only a row of trees, another is just a small stand, and the woods are behind the field. [8D]I also live between two major parks here with at least 35 acres of forest and even more water in each.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 5, 2015)

*Second Flea!*

I had intended to go digging, but then I recalled that today would be Wednesday-- so I left early for the flea and arrived earlier than most of the booth-owners were ready. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very crude old vials for some sort of med-type product (opium and aspirin?) Also some sort of pocket-type bottle for, perhaps, smelling salts(?) It has a trumpet-like mouth.In fact, I got all of this for $2.00. I think that-- at least at the bottle club-- I can double it.  You cannot read it, but this one is L. T. Piver of Paris. Some more modern stuff mixed in with old. Size as compared to Nazi Stamp (see following pic) that I picked up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone recall this bottle at left? I found one with original label! Not sure how to get the tape off to salvage it. I also picked up this circa-1860s bottle (according to the man who dug it; read more here and follow the discussion) I got for $1.00.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finally, a very nice '39 2 Reichspfennig for my Nazi collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Condition is superior on this coin-- better than my others'. It's my only one minted at Wien.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Second Flea!*

After that, I went digging anyway-- Muskegon Avenue is being torn-up. It's a historic road that holds many paver-blocks. I brought back some with words and shapes in them (dire need of cleaning) that I didn't already have (3 more I need to go back for-- at least-- as they are better examples than my current.) I believe I found 2 from about right on 1900.  Not only did I find a oyster shell from an early restaurant whilst poking around an area of higher glass-density, but I also found a broken applied-top strap-side flask. [] What a tragedy as I have no strap-sides and few applied-tops-- and I have never dug an applied-top. Heck, I just dug my first intact blob a few days back. Idea on age of shard????


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Second Flea!*

fun is the name of the game...


----------

